#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-07
<dholbach> good morning
<grantbow> dholbach: good morning :-)
<dholbach> hey grantbow
<grantbow> hey - how was your day?  I'm just getting up in California.
<dholbach> good, got a bit of stuff done already, but I'm not at the end of the list for today yet :)
<grantbow> uh oh :)  I know the feeling.
<dholbach> how are you?
<grantbow> Pretty good.  Are you aware of any NGO activity in Afghanistan?
<czajkowski> grantbow: not that I'm aware of
<czajkowski> no
<grantbow> hi czajkowski :-)
<grantbow> hmm, looks like my email didn't make it to the ubuntu-ngo mail list yesterday.  Aha! I sent to the wrong address.
 * grantbow resends
<dholbach> grantbow: do you know where in Afghanistan they send the laptops?
<dholbach> grantbow: NGO activity having to do with Ubuntu?
<dholbach> grantbow: I know the http://hubuntu-af.org/ team is doing good work in the west of the country (Herat) and building a custom distribution
<dholbach> http://event.stockholmchallenge.se/project/2008/Public-Administration/FrontlineSMS-Text-Messaging-Hub-Grassroots-NGO-Community looks interesting too (mentions ubuntu)
<dholbach> if you're looking for NGOs in general that do great work in Afghanistan, I'd mention http://www.aid-for-afghan-children.de/  http://www.ikat.org/ and http://skateistan.org/
<grantbow> custom distribution?  wow - great resources!  Good people to talk with to strengthen the stance of open source in the country.
<grantbow> I know Carol Ruth Silver is now in Afghanistan and has been in Kandahar and traveling but I know how where yet.  They want to scale up operations to use XOs in remote areas where teachers aren't even available yet.
<dholbach> yeah, there's lots of those areas in .af
<grantbow> Carol is a former SF Supervisor who I am working with a bit, perhaps more soon.
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> let us know how things go there!
<dholbach> that's amazing
<dholbach> give her a big hug from me :-)
<grantbow> will do :-)
<grantbow> we had a conference call with her and Mike Dawson a couple weeks ago at a Saturday OLP
<grantbow> OLPC-SF meeting
<grantbow> I think she returns in a couple weeks
<dholbach> it'd be sweet if Ubuntu could do any good there
<grantbow> the OLPC project has had Fedora sponsorship in the past and needed custom spins but that relationship has changed after sugarlabs emerged out of the OLPC organization and is now on their own.
<grantbow> Fedora and Red Hat sponsorship
<grantbow> Now that the new hardware supports any distro that changes things quite a bit.
<dholbach> I'm happy to see that the sugar team is active in Ubuntu
<grantbow> Recent activity sponsored by sugarlabs
 * grantbow is happy too
<grantbow> there's still a nasty X.org bug that gets triggered by xephyr that's a big pain - modifier keys get stuck down when trying sugar!
<grantbow> emulation is the work around right now
<grantbow> virtualbox
<dholbach> urgh
<dholbach> did you talk to the guys in #ubuntu-x?
<dholbach> is there a bug for it?
<dholbach> did somebody forward it upstream?
<grantbow> it's a nasty deep bug in x.org triggered by the nested X that xephyr does - I think there are several bugs for it
<dholbach> ok
<grantbow> I haven't talked to them yet
<grantbow> good idea, thanks
<xdatap> hi everybody
<czajkowski> xdatap: aloha there
<xdatap> czajkowski: hey Laura, how are you
<czajkowski> great you?
<xdatap> czajkowski: i'm fine
<xdatap> czajkowski: are you coming next uds?
<czajkowski> I am indeed
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> xdatap: as is Pendulum
<czajkowski> gonna working on ngo stuff tonight
<czajkowski> and cross items off the blueprint
<czajkowski> and create an agenda for a meeting
<czajkowski> so we can work on a blue print for uds-m
<xdatap> yay!
<czajkowski> so if you've any ideas drop us an email
<xdatap> i will
<czajkowski> <--- gone
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey xdatap
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-09
<snowwhite> hiiiiiii
<snowwhite> can i know how to show translation with movie
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-05
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-02
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-04
<MooDoo> hay daniel did you know your blog was down? https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning daniel, I noticed your blog was down this morning
<dholbach> hey MooDoo
<dholbach> that's weird - let me check and see what happened
<MooDoo> Error establishing a database connection fyi
<dholbach> should be back up again
<dholbach> somehow mysql hadn't restarted during an update
<MooDoo> :)
<MooDoo> brb
